# My little Parmesan



## chinaworldtour (Aug 25, 2020)

My baby Parmesan passed away a few days ago, and I can’t stop crying. I was tested positive for covid so my university moved me from my dorm to an isolated apartment. In my dorm, Parmesan had a lovely heated and filtered tank with plenty of space. He was a happy little boy. When I got my covid results, my university quickly relocated me with almost no information on how to get someone to care for my fish while I’m isolated for two weeks. They knew I had a fish, but with covid, no one is allowed in anyone else’s room, so no one would be allowed to go in my room to care for him. My only choice was to bring Parmesan with me the only way I could. I had to put him in a small pint sized bowl and walk him with me to my quarantined space. The bowl was way to small, but it was all I had. I did my best to keep him comfortable, but the stress of the move and the new bowl stressed him out too much, and he refused to eat. I woke up one morning and he was still alive. When I went to go check on him and hour later he was dead. I’m angry at my university for the lack of options to provide proper care for my pet, and mad at myself for not trying harder to give him that care. My dad was able to stop by and take Parmesan back to my house to be buried underneath a tree in our yard. My baby didn’t deserve to die like this. The worst part is that because I am isolated I don’t have anyone to help me cope with the loss. Without Parmesan, I’m all alone. I still have a week left in isolation, and all I want right now is a hug.


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear this. A lot of people are facing very difficult things in their lives right now because of the pandemic. I hope you get through the rest of your isolation without further difficulties.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m so sorry that happened to you. Some people won’t get why you’re upset over a fish but they really are our little buddies. Big big long distance hugs to you. I know it’s not the same but just pretend I’m giving you a long hug 🤗 I hope you get better soon. Crazy world we're living in these days.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

There is a group called day by day pet support which helps people who are grieving the loss of a pet.

My thoughts are with you, and I'm also sending loads of hugs.


----------



## The Outlaw (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm deeply sorry for your loss.


----------

